# Accountant Negative Skills Assessment - Help



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi my Husband is qualified Chartered Accountant (accredited with CPA)with 11yrs work experience in the same field. ICAI (India) has a mutual recognition agreement with CPAA, but still he has not been able to meet skill assessment criteria for core mandatory subject of Accountant theory. We tried to rationalise with CPA by providing detailed syllabus coverage in the Indian CA curriculum but unfortunately it doesnt satisfy their requirement. They have recommended that he should give foundation lvl exam for Accountancy concepts and principals. 
1) Has anyone else encountered such problem cos I thought Indian CA's usually have edcucation at par with the Australian system. 
2) Should we do the documentation once again through a MARA agent? will it help change the outcome?
3) Should we get assessment from ICAA? Will they be more lenient?

Thanks,
Tasneem.


----------



## Hassan Warraich (Feb 11, 2010)

Have you people checked with ICAA for their requirements.I have got my assessment through ICAA and a senior of mine also recommend me to get assessed by ICAA.

Hope it helps.

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hassan Warraich said:


> Have you people checked with ICAA for their requirements.I have got my assessment through ICAA and a senior of mine also recommend me to get assessed by ICAA.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hassan for your reply. The thing is my husband Abbas did his CA with his inter in 1998-2000 and final in 2001-2002 in the old syllabus. What we are told by CPA is that Accounting theory subject was not covered in that old syllabus. Also to add to this in July 2010 they made 4 core subjects mandatory out of the 12 core subjects of which Accounting theory is a part. My husband cleared 11 core subjects except this one which is mandatory. We checked with ICAA and NIA and they too have madatory accounting theory subject. Now our only hope is to get detailed syllabus from ICAI for that year and somehow prove it to them that the subject was covered. What is surprising is that in the CPA membership assessement they have cleared him and have already made him ASA but are still asking him to give foundation exam to clear skill assessment....Strange Australian ways..

Just for my info which year did u and your senior pass in? Also will it be possible to somehow source the syllabus for us? We are following up with ICAI but it will take some time. Also did ICAA ask you guys for any syllabus? And are u doing migration through any MARA agent? Are u applying for state sponsorship just being curious.

Thanks again,
Tasneem.


----------



## asdongre (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hello*



tassy1810 said:


> Thanks Hassan for your reply. The thing is my husband Abbas did his CA with his inter in 1998-2000 and final in 2001-2002 in the old syllabus. What we are told by CPA is that Accounting theory subject was not covered in that old syllabus. Also to add to this in July 2010 they made 4 core subjects mandatory out of the 12 core subjects of which Accounting theory is a part. My husband cleared 11 core subjects except this one which is mandatory. We checked with ICAA and NIA and they too have madatory accounting theory subject. Now our only hope is to get detailed syllabus from ICAI for that year and somehow prove it to them that the subject was covered. What is surprising is that in the CPA membership assessement they have cleared him and have already made him ASA but are still asking him to give foundation exam to clear skill assessment....Strange Australian ways..
> 
> Just for my info which year did u and your senior pass in? Also will it be possible to somehow source the syllabus for us? We are following up with ICAI but it will take some time. Also did ICAA ask you guys for any syllabus? And are u doing migration through any MARA agent? Are u applying for state sponsorship just being curious.
> 
> ...


Hello
I am also a Indian Chartered accountant passed in May 2002. You can check the ICAI website and check the page International Initiative by ICAI to get the useful info.

I have total 8.5 years of experience in ORACLE Applications and Banking. I am also thinking of immigrating to Australia. But the problem is that I have never worked as an Accountant in India and although I do have experience of 5+ years in Oracle Applications, I do not have University Degree as such in the same. So one of the agent in Mumbai told me that I am disqualified.

So m question is whether to go for CPA in Australia ?

Seniors pl offer your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## equation (Nov 23, 2009)

actually there is a distinct difference between CPA and ICAA. CPA will assess potential migrant purely on the ground of university degree path. ICAA will assess potential migrant if you are an fully accredited ACCA member. 

normally, the accounting bodies will release the successful assessment with a letter of recommendation, if the bodies deemed the individual is able to meet the criteria as an accountant or accounting related profession. 

otherwise, the individual need not go any further with the PR application. the letter of assessment release by the accounting bodies a complusory documentation to be submitted for PR assessment. please do not believe any agent who tell you, one can do without it.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

tassy1810 said:


> Hi my Husband is qualified Chartered Accountant (accredited with CPA)with 11yrs work experience in the same field. ICAI (India) has a mutual recognition agreement with CPAA, but still he has not been able to meet skill assessment criteria for core mandatory subject of Accountant theory. We tried to rationalise with CPA by providing detailed syllabus coverage in the Indian CA curriculum but unfortunately it doesnt satisfy their requirement. They have recommended that he should give foundation lvl exam for Accountancy concepts and principals.
> 1) Has anyone else encountered such problem cos I thought Indian CA's usually have edcucation at par with the Australian system.
> 2) Should we do the documentation once again through a MARA agent? will it help change the outcome?
> 3) Should we get assessment from ICAA? Will they be more lenient?
> ...


Hi Tassy,

The same thing happened to me actually. CPAA is so inconsistent.. I know classmates and other batchmates in the same school (and we submitted the SAME syllabus) that got Mandatory for Accounting Theory while others got Completed. Unfortunately mine was Mandatory and they deemed me NOT academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant (General).

And since I don't have the option of completing the required foundation level exams while outside Aus, and I also didn't want to waste money for for a review of the assessment result knowing how inconsistent they've been in the past, I opted to change my ANZSCO code to 221213 external auditor since the Accounting Theory is not mandatory there - and finally, I was found academically suitable for migration! Thank goodness there was this other option. So shortly after receiving my revised CPAA assessment letter, I lodged my application since it was the only thing lacking. Now I am eagerly awaiting processing times to accelerate and looking forward to the day a CO is assigned to me.

Hope this helps you. What are your updates since your original posting?


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Doditz72,

Yes you are right about the inconsistency part. We took up the matter with the CPAA CEO but the reply he gave was that no two results can be compared as the circumstances for two ppl could be different. 

We got a reassessment done without any extra charge but the result was the same " Academically NOT suitable for migration". There was no extra charge for reassessement prior to July 1st 2011. 

2001-2002 CA passouts from India who applied before July 1st 2010 did not face these issues because Accounting theory subject was not mandatory then and due to the MRA between India and Australia it was easy to get positive results.

SInce we want to apply for State Sponsorship before we can apply to DIAC we have to apply from ANZCO codes which are in the criticial skill shortage list of that particular State. In our case its 221111 for NSW and hence changing the ANZCO code will not help us. State sponsorship will be good advantage cos we will be getting priority processing. We are planning to apply through Skilled Sponsored Migration Subclass 176 through State Migration Plan.

Hence in the given circumstance my hubby will be appearing for foundation lvl exam Accounting theory and Concepts in Oct which is an online exam conducted from a centre in Mumbai.

There is now also a new requirement of getting work experience assessed from the same body who assesses the skills. This will make it easy for DIAC for awarding points based on work experience relevant to studied occupation.

Where are u from? When did u pass your CA? and are you applying through an agent? Which subclass have u selected?

Tassy.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Tassy! 

I am from the Philippines and I passed the CPA Board Exam in 2002.

When I received my original (negative) migration assessment result in Feb 2011, I tried to appeal for the reconsideration of my Accounting Theory. Their reply was that I was "entitled to appeal your assessment result by submitting a more detailed syllabus for the completed subject/s which are related to the core areas which you have stipulated in your email to be reviewed. Please also enclose payment details of $80AUD to proceed with the review."

I changed to another ANZSCO code and was finally able to lodge on May 2011 - ahead of the July 2011 changes.

Oh, so the changes were made in July 2010? I was wondering how my other classmates proceeded with their general accountant application when their Accounting Theory was also deemed lacking. SO it wasn't mandatory before. We should've applied before July 2010, then! Tsk. 

For SMP, isn't this priority 3 with current processing time of 12 months (low risk) & 24 months (high risk)? 

I applied for Skilled – Independent (Migrant) subclass 175 - this is priority 4 and its current processing time is 18 months.

Coming from India, I understand it is a high risk country? So the SMP would take 24 months, whereas priority 4 subclass 175 would actually be faster at only 18 months? What's more, you are not limited as to the states you can migrate to and look for work.

All the best to your hubby for his Accounting Theory foundation level exam! I think I will be taking mine if (and when) I land in Australia already.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

And oh, I did not go through agent anymore because I have a former office worker who applied for subclass 175 back in 2007 and she was able to lodge without any agent. I just asked her if I had any clarifications.

I think using an agent will be very useful for applications that have some complications or for those who are not meticulous in researching the immigration process.


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

doditz72 said:


> And oh, I did not go through agent anymore because I have a former office worker who applied for subclass 175 back in 2007 and she was able to lodge without any agent. I just asked her if I had any clarifications.
> 
> I think using an agent will be very useful for applications that have some complications or for those who are not meticulous in researching the immigration process.


Hey Doditz ,

So one more time inconsistency reflecting in the matter of re-assessment fee!....There was no mention of any re-assessment charge on the website prior to 1 July 2011..... Yes the rule for madatory 4 core subjects out of 12 subjects was introduced in July 2010.... but its better to be late than never...

I agree with your logic of priority 4 with 18mths processing time is better than priority 3 with 24 mths time frame. Our point of view is that if any state is willing to sponsor us it will do so only if there is adequate skill shortage in our nominated occupation and relevant immediate jobs available in that particular state. This will be a strong point in pushing our case faster plus we will earn 5 points which will be helpful since the new point system does not favour us. It will also mean finding job and settling will be comparatively easier. Also with the new requirement of having both work experience & qualification assessed in the nominated occupation it will make for a very clean documentation and easier for CO to decide.So although the maximum time-line is 24mths we anticipate the process could be completed within 12mths since all the documents would be given in advance at the time of DIAC application leaving no chance of any doubt. But all this is optimistic thinking....ultimately how the case progresses will entirely depend on our CO.

If we change our visa to 175 we will still need positive skills assessment and the only other alternative route would be to change the ANZCO code. But the catch is that the ANZCO code should not only satisfy the qualification requirement but also the work experience criteria. My hubbys qualification and work ex fits well into the Accountant General and Management accountant category in which Accounting theory subject is mandatory and not so much into external auditor, internal auditor and taxation accountant roles.

Sydney is the place we want to be due to better job market in the capital market industry. My hubby has extensive experience in the capital markets industry and if he doesnt get a good job in Sydney he probably wont get a good job anywhere in Australia. Hence SMP will be useful as we dont intend to live anywhere other than NSW.

In Hindsight if we had applied for GSM by changing ANZCO to external/internal auditor prior to 1 July 2011 when work experience assessment was not required even then we would not be at any particular advantage cos the processing timelines then was priority 3 with18-24 mths time frame which would be similar to SMP in the new system.

We should keep in touch to see how our case progresses... hope there is no further twist and turn in the process. Let me know when u have CO appointed. And just hoping for my hubbys positive outcome for the foundation lvl...keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## equation (Nov 23, 2009)

asdongre said:


> Hello
> I am also a Indian Chartered accountant passed in May 2002. You can check the ICAI website and check the page International Initiative by ICAI to get the useful info.
> 
> I have total 8.5 years of experience in ORACLE Applications and Banking. I am also thinking of immigrating to Australia. But the problem is that I have never worked as an Accountant in India and although I do have experience of 5+ years in Oracle Applications, I do not have University Degree as such in the same. So one of the agent in Mumbai told me that I am disqualified.
> ...


Actually, the agent is being honest with u. Current accountant assessment, require an Accountant to have 3-5 working experience in the field in order to gain the point. Beside, if u ask Australia Computing Society to assess your IT oracle background, they will not able to qualified you based on working experience without academic standing. Seem like u need to look at alternative visa instead 175.


----------



## equation (Nov 23, 2009)

tassy1810 said:


> Hey Doditz ,
> 
> So one more time inconsistency reflecting in the matter of re-assessment fee!....There was no mention of any re-assessment charge on the website prior to 1 July 2011..... Yes the rule for madatory 4 core subjects out of 12 subjects was introduced in July 2010.... but its better to be late than never...
> 
> I agree with your logic of priority 4 with 18mths processing time is better than priority 3 with 24 mths time frame. Our point of view is that if any state is willing to sponsor us it will do so only if there is adequate skill shortage in our nominated occupation and relevant immediate jobs available in that particular state. This will be a strong point in pushing our case faster plus we will earn 5 points which will be helpful since the new point system does not favour us. It will also mean finding job and settling will be comparatively easier. Also with the new requirement of having both work experience & qualification assessed in the nominated occupation it will make for a very clean documentation and easier for CO to decide.So although the maximum time-line is 24mths we anticipate the process could be completed within 12mths since all the documents would be given in advance at the time of DIAC application leaving no chance of any doubt. But all this is optimistic thinking....ultimately how the case progresses will entirely depend on our CO.


Hi Tassy

As I am already a PR, who had went through the Accountant path. I would said the key thing in ur hubby application is to passed CPA requirement on the ACCOUNTING THEORY and IELTS with a minimum 6 in all component. Otherwise, no state is able grant u sponsorship without the CPA/ICCA assessment and IELTS. Do bear in mind it is not easily to get state sponsorship for NSW. The state sponsorship was meant as a deterrent to prevent migrant to head for Sydney and Melboure upon arrival. There is an obligation for sponsor migrant to stay in a particular state for a few years. So do be careful with the visa option, it is wiser for you seek an agent to assist you.

Hi Doditz

Be patience when u hve submitted ur application. The wait can be crazy. However, when they ask u for Medical report and police check, it meant the visa granting date is 1-2 months away.

Hope this help do try to expedite all the paper work. In the future, Aust Immigration will restrict the influx of migrant through online invitation assessment. When one is assessed and deemed as a potential migrant, a letter will be issued and submitted together with the application.


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Tassy!

You're right, prior to July 2011, processing times for priority 4 was 18-24 months then. Oh my, you've certainly researched your immigration options well!

I am not that familiar with the July 2011 changes anymore. But I have read in the DIAC website that new SMPs have been released (and as a result, priority 4 allocations were reduced for the period Sep 9-23 huhu). Wish you all the best in your application!

I'll inform you as I have a CO assigned, no problem. I am quite excited because when I first lodged in May, the applications they were processing then (for 175) were still January 2010. And now, 5 months after, they're already in December 2010! Can't wait!


----------



## doditz72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi equation, nice to "meet" you here! Thanks a lot for your advice. Yes, I am closely monitoring the current processing times and allocation dates as I can't wait to take the opportunity for a better future in Aus. The CO will contact me through email, right?

Have you already migrated to Oz? Where are you currently? I've read other threads on the current job market for Accountants in Sydney, Melbourne & Brisbane, but there were no replies. I keep wondering myself as I have narrowed down my options to these cities, but have no idea if there are more prospective accounting jobs in one city than the others.


----------



## asdongre (Nov 20, 2009)

equation said:


> Actually, the agent is being honest with u. Current accountant assessment, require an Accountant to have 3-5 working experience in the field in order to gain the point. Beside, if u ask Australia Computing Society to assess your IT oracle background, they will not able to qualified you based on working experience without academic standing. Seem like u need to look at alternative visa instead 175.


Thanks Equation !!
So even though I am a Chartered Accountant from India, I cannot migrate as though I do have degree in Accounts , I have never worked as an acountant
and although I am working as Oracle Finance Consultant, the ACS will not consider my case.
So what is the alternative for me ? Is state sponsership possible ?

Please advice
Thanks


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

asdongre said:


> Thanks Equation !!
> So even though I am a Chartered Accountant from India, I cannot migrate as though I do have degree in Accounts , I have never worked as an acountant
> and although I am working as Oracle Finance Consultant, the ACS will not consider my case.
> So what is the alternative for me ? Is state sponsership possible ?
> ...


Hi Asdongre,

My Husbands in a similar profile to yours passed in 2001-2002. Although u are into IT but are linked to finance. Your first step is to get your qualification assessment and subsequently work assessment done either through CPAA or ICAA or IPAA. If they positively assess you in both then there are no blockages. You have an option to go through state route or direct route whatever suits you.


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

equation said:


> Hi Tassy
> 
> As I am already a PR, who had went through the Accountant path. I would said the key thing in ur hubby application is to passed CPA requirement on the ACCOUNTING THEORY and IELTS with a minimum 6 in all component. Otherwise, no state is able grant u sponsorship without the CPA/ICCA assessment and IELTS. Do bear in mind it is not easily to get state sponsorship for NSW. The state sponsorship was meant as a deterrent to prevent migrant to head for Sydney and Melboure upon arrival. There is an obligation for sponsor migrant to stay in a particular state for a few years. So do be careful with the visa option, it is wiser for you seek an agent to assist you.
> 
> ...


Hi Equation,

Thanks for your suggestion. I agree with you that any paper work should be progressed only after fulfilling requirement of CPAA and IELTS and thats why my hubby is appearing for the Accounting theory exam. Hes already got the desired score in IELTS. Also I completely understand the SMP is to weed out the number of not so suitable applications. Thats why we are so much in favour of this one as we would be sure at the onset what our job prospects would be in Australia. If we get rejection from the state would be clear indication that the rest journey through GSM will be struggle even after reaching there. For us its either SMP NSW or India which is a booming economy.


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Equation,

Also wanted to know abt the job market for Accountants in broking industry if u have any idea. Also where in Aus are u located. Name of agent u did ur processing through?


----------



## tassy1810 (Jun 23, 2011)

doditz72 said:


> Hi Tassy!
> 
> You're right, prior to July 2011, processing times for priority 4 was 18-24 months then. Oh my, you've certainly researched your immigration options well!
> 
> ...


Hey Doditz,

I am so glad 175 is moving so fast. And this rate continues I anticipate your application could be processed in another 2.5mths.

Wish u all the best. And please be in touch...


----------



## walkwater (Oct 27, 2011)

tassy1810 said:


> Hey Doditz ,
> 
> So one more time inconsistency reflecting in the matter of re-assessment fee!....There was no mention of any re-assessment charge on the website prior to 1 July 2011..... Yes the rule for madatory 4 core subjects out of 12 subjects was introduced in July 2010.... but its better to be late than never...
> 
> ...


Hi Tassy,

I passed out CA from ICAI in June 09 and CPA in May 11. I faced the same situation of not meeting the requirement of accounting theory subject, so i changed the anzco code to external auditor.

However I have been working as an accountant since Sep 10. I believe that recent work experience can be in any occupation on the SOL. I will be applying for 175 visa in Jan 2012. I have to now obtain the work experience certificate from my employers. I have heard that DIAC has rejected visa based on the work experience letters not meeting the recent work experience criteria.

I have worked in proper accountant's role like book-keeping, preparing financial statements, maintaing internal controls, budgeting etc for 10 months and now working as a financial advisor doing financial due diligence in a Big 4 firm.

I am not quite sure as to how to word the work experience letter. Can you or anybody here share their thoughts and experiences and if possible give out the reference letters which has been accepted by DIAC.

Many thanks

Rohit


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

tassy1810 said:


> Hi my Husband is qualified Chartered Accountant (accredited with CPA)with 11yrs work experience in the same field. ICAI (India) has a mutual recognition agreement with CPAA, but still he has not been able to meet skill assessment criteria for core mandatory subject of Accountant theory. We tried to rationalise with CPA by providing detailed syllabus coverage in the Indian CA curriculum but unfortunately it doesnt satisfy their requirement. They have recommended that he should give foundation lvl exam for Accountancy concepts and principals.
> 1) Has anyone else encountered such problem cos I thought Indian CA's usually have edcucation at par with the Australian system.
> 2) Should we do the documentation once again through a MARA agent? will it help change the outcome?
> 3) Should we get assessment from ICAA? Will they be more lenient?
> ...


Hi Tasneem,

I am in a similar situation. I am an Indian CA with Associate membership of CPA Australia. I got a negative result for the ANZSCO Code - General Accountant. I am now applying for re-assessment under a different code - Finance Manager. Finally, what code did your hubby get himself assessed?

Regards
Hussain


----------



## MaxTheLoneWolf (Oct 31, 2013)

any 60 pointer with ANZSCO 221111 accountant waiting for invitation in 189 queue?


----------

